# Soundstream D200 switch position for bridged mode (board pic)?



## Shel155 (Aug 17, 2012)

I've done some searching and the subject has been mentioned but no definitive answer. Anyone know which way this (unmarked) switch goes for bridged mode? Towards the speaker terminals or down? If the answer is not available, could I assume the correct position by loudness? Safest would be which ever setting is quietest but not sure that would be correct.... thanks. Sorry about the image quality, resolution got murdered.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bridged mono is away from the speaker terminals.


----------



## Shel155 (Aug 17, 2012)

miniSQ said:


> bridged mono is away from the speaker terminals.


Omg, thank you!


----------

